# GOD!!! My handmade Fishing Rod!!!



## fishingshopss (Aug 26, 2014)

GOD!!! My handmade Fishing Rod!!! funny!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Put it on eBay . . . Some idiot might pay "top dollar" for it . . . LOL !


----------



## fishingshopss (Aug 26, 2014)

ez2cdave said:


> Put it on eBay . . . Some idiot might pay "top dollar" for it . . . LOL !


 yeah,good idea


----------

